# Paw patrol. Assemble!



## kantdooku

Show me your isasmedjan!


----------



## WildBoar

Too funny. I put on Paw Patrol this morning to irritate my 9-year-old son because he fell back to sleep on the sofa when he was supposed to be getting ready for school. First time in about 2 years we've had Paw Patrol on TV.

(of course he used to love them. Saw the live show once, had all the figures, control tower, boat, truck, airplane, etc.)


----------



## BillHanna

WildBoar said:


> Too funny. I put on Paw Patrol this morning to irritate my 9-year-old son because he fell back to sleep on the sofa when he was supposed to be getting ready for school. First time in about 2 years we've had Paw Patrol on TV.
> 
> (of course he used to love them. Saw the live show once, had all the figures, control tower, boat, truck, airplane, etc.)


We just sold a bunch of old toys on FB Marketplace. Out with the old; in with the new.


----------



## IsoJ




----------



## kantdooku

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 213606
> perfection!!!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Excellent thread


----------



## Choppin

I came in thinking this was a dog thread...


----------



## WildBoar

It is! ...well, 'pups' to be more specific...


----------



## new2brew

Forged Damasteel


----------



## new2brew

Forged Damasteel


----------



## kantdooku

new2brew said:


> Forged Damasteel


This is a good one!


----------



## moderncooking

I got one of these. It's on loan to Martin Huber at the moment, but it's an absolute favourite of mine. It arrived to Tina Turner "Simply the best!"


----------



## kantdooku

moderncooking said:


> I got one of these. It's on loan to Martin Huber at the moment, but it's an absolute favourite of mine. It arrived to Tina Turner "Simply the best!"
> 
> View attachment 213740


Sounds like you need to get your own one. I would like one just like this. This one really screams Jonas. Can't be misstaken for anyone else.


----------



## moderncooking

kantdooku said:


> Sounds like you need to get your own one. I would like one just like this. This one really screams Jonas. Can't be misstaken for anyone else.


Hahaha, yeah Martin sent me a Raquin to play around with in the mean time, but I believe it will be back home safe and sound soon. For me this is Jonas's signature move and its such a great knife


----------



## JayS20

TWR Dami
Gidgee handle


----------



## kantdooku

JayS20 said:


> TWR Dami
> Gidgee handle
> View attachment 213755


Daaamn... love this one!


----------



## Smidderton




----------



## Bear

26c3






135cr3 lefty grind


----------



## kantdooku

Smidderton said:


> Looks great. As all his work.


----------



## kantdooku

Bear said:


> 26c3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 135cr3 lefty grind


Now you're just flexing. Looks amazing!


----------



## Pie

Nice knives guys. 

OT: I despise paw patrol. I understand the world is truly built around money but having your end goal as “sell **** plastic merchandise” and you use whatever means to get there rubs me the wrong way. Making money doesn’t piss me off, crowding the earth with more essentially disposable bs does. It’s predatory and immoral.

/End of rant. Apologies, Please take this as no disrespect to the original purpose of the thread. Truly some jaw droppers here, from each end of the aesthetics spectrum!


----------



## kantdooku

Pie said:


> Nice knives guys.
> 
> OT: I despise paw patrol. I understand the world is truly built around money but having your end goal as “sell **** plastic merchandise” and you use whatever means to get there rubs me the wrong way. Making money doesn’t piss me off, crowding the earth with more essentially disposable bs does. It’s predatory and immoral.
> 
> /End of rant. Apologies, Please take this as no disrespect to the original purpose of the thread. Truly some jaw droppers here, from each end of the aesthetics spectrum!


Just want to clear things out. I never seen any content with paw patrol. And I don't care for it. This thread has really nothing to do with them. Paw patrol is just a name stolen from the kids show. Cuz it sounds better than isasmedjan gang. It fits well with his logo


----------



## M1k3

"Janus gang" works also. Right @Isasmedjan?


----------



## kantdooku

M1k3 said:


> "Janus gang" works also. Right @Isasmedjan?


Well. I guess we could vote for it


----------



## DrEriksson




----------



## kantdooku

DrEriksson said:


> View attachment 213910



Power move!


----------



## daddy yo yo

DrEriksson said:


> View attachment 213910



Alright, you win!


----------



## EM-L

Is it a competition?


----------



## kantdooku

EM-L said:


> Is it a competition?View attachment 213934


If it was. You would place pretty good


----------



## Rideon66

Why are there two of the same thread same name back to back started by the same member? I posted in the other one and saw this one today. Oh well. I have one on the way right now


----------



## kantdooku

Rideon66 said:


> Why are there two of the same thread same name back to back started by the same member? I posted in the other one and saw this one today. Oh well. I have one on the way right now
> 
> View attachment 213954


Could be some random error. Or it could just be me. Im new to the forum


----------



## Rideon66

kantdooku said:


> Could be some random error. Or it could just be me. Im new to the forum


Just confused me at first. No problem I am new here too. Glad we are interested in the same types of knives. I found this thread because I was searching for more on Jonas knives. I really like what a lot of the Swedish makers are putting out, but Jonas is on the top of my list.


----------



## kantdooku

Rideon66 said:


> Just confused me at first. No problem I am new here too. Glad we are interested in the same types of knives. I found this thread because I was searching for more on Jonas knives. I really like what a lot of the Swedish makers are putting out, but Jonas is on the top of my list.


I agree. Sweden is doing great in the knife bussines right now. And Jonas is one of my favorite makers out there. Together with yanick


----------



## Rideon66

kantdooku said:


> yanick


I don't know of a Swedish Yanick maker. Only Yanick I know of is Frech maker Yanick Puig.


----------



## kantdooku

Rideon66 said:


> I don't know of a Swedish Yanick maker. Only Yanick I know of is Frech maker Yanick Puig.


Im talking about the french guy. Sorry if I was not clear about that


----------



## Rideon66

Nice surprise arrived today from Jonas
210 Gyuto
Inhouse forged sanmai construction.
52100 core heattreated to 63-64hrc.
Mild steel cladding.
Etched finish.
Measurements:
Blade length 213mm
Height at heel 52mm
Thickness of spine
3,3mm out of handle
~1,9mm at middle
~1,0mm at approx. 2cm from the tip
Weight 165 gram


Handle is made of burned Oak.


----------



## kantdooku

Rideon66 said:


> Nice surprise arrived today from Jonas
> 210 Gyuto
> Inhouse forged sanmai construction.
> 52100 core heattreated to 63-64hrc.
> Mild steel cladding.
> Etched finish.
> Measurements:
> Blade length 213mm
> Height at heel 52mm
> Thickness of spine
> 3,3mm out of handle
> ~1,9mm at middle
> ~1,0mm at approx. 2cm from the tip
> Weight 165 gram
> 
> 
> Handle is made of burned Oak.
> View attachment 214292
> View attachment 214293
> View attachment 214294
> View attachment 214295
> View attachment 214296
> View attachment 214297


Looking real good. And I bet that 64hrc in 52100 will cut like a dream


----------



## martinhuber

.


----------



## martinhuber

Sadly not mine...
just a lend by @moderncooking


----------



## kantdooku

martinhuber said:


> View attachment 214625
> 
> Sadly not mine...
> just a lend by @moderncooking


Love this one. I'll bet Jonas makes one for you if you ask kindly


----------



## martinhuber

kantdooku said:


> Love this one. I'll bet Jonas makes one for you if you ask kindly



I am waiting for my Birch and Bevel Wrought Iron San Mai right now, made by Jonas!
But after this, maybe i will get something more


----------



## kantdooku

martinhuber said:


> I am waiting for my Birch and Bevel Wrought Iron San Mai right now, made by Jonas!
> But after this, maybe i will get something more


Man. I was super close to order one aswell. They look super good. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Rideon66

I love the birch bark handles. Will need to find one in the future.


----------



## martinhuber

kantdooku said:


> Man. I was super close to order one aswell. They look super good.
> 
> Enjoy!



I got a few inside details when B&B was still a kinda "Secret Project"
One day chatting i told Peter....you know what...i take one, i want one of the first pieces


----------



## martinhuber

Rideon66 said:


> I love the birch bark handles. Will need to find one in the future.


Yeah absolutely one of my favourites!


----------



## jaydee

Rideon66 said:


> I love the birch bark handles. Will need to find one in the future.


You can try to DIY one from scratch or get these pre-made "blanks".
Don´t know how to process them but that should be easy to look up.
birch bark blanks for knife handles
I bought the finished version from Dictum, not as cool looking as Jonas´ handle though and completely round.
birch bark knife handle


----------



## jaydee

martinhuber said:


> Sadly not mine...
> just a lend by @moderncooking


If I wasn´t totally over my budget, I would have asked if you could make a replica of that blade shape in your C100.
Would love to try it one day. Ok, getting offtopic here. Sorry!


----------



## Rideon66

jaydee said:


> You can try to DIY one from scratch or get these pre-made "blanks".
> Don´t know how to process them but that should be easy to look up.
> birch bark blanks for knife handles
> I bought the finished version from Dictum, not as cool looking as Jonas´ handle though and completely round.
> birch bark knife handle


Not sure you could do it with the current knife. I would think you would need a tang that is longer to be able to peen it on the end cap. Don't know enough about all that though.


----------



## kantdooku

Rideon66 said:


> I love the birch bark handles. Will need to find one in the future.


Need to get me one of those aswell


----------



## kantdooku

martinhuber said:


> I got a few inside details when B&B was still a kinda "Secret Project"
> One day chatting i told Peter....you know what...i take one, i want one of the first pieces


Oh! Love the story. Peter is a great guy.


----------



## Carl Kotte

My Janus fire stick!


----------



## kantdooku

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 214694
> My Janus fire stick!


That's a unique one for sure


----------



## Carl Kotte

kantdooku said:


> That's a unique one for sure


Custom made!!!


----------



## BillHanna

Carl Kotte said:


> Custom made!!!


WHAT’S IN THE PAPER, CALLE????


----------



## Carl Kotte

BillHanna said:


> WHAT’S IN THE PAPER, CALLE????


More paper.


----------



## kantdooku

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 214694
> My Janus fire stick!


How do I use this? I mean do you modifie the tangs of your blades to match this one. And then use this to burn in the handle?


----------



## Carl Kotte

kantdooku said:


> How do I use this? I mean do you modifie the tangs of your blades to match this one. And then use this to burn in the handle?


I just fire it up until orange and burn in: the firestick is an orangu-tang. I don’t modify any tangs though. I hate fit&finish: things have to be a little wonky, loose and full of imperfections.


----------



## BillHanna

Carl Kotte said:


> I just fire it up until orange and burn in: the firestick is an orangu-tang. I don’t modify any tangs though. I hate fit&finish: things have to be a little wonky, loose and full of imperfections.


Fullkomligt ofullkomlig 

Pärlor före svin


----------



## Reptyle




----------



## kantdooku

Reptyle said:


> View attachment 214906


This one is really cool!


----------



## EM-L

Carl Kotte said:


> I just fire it up until orange and burn in: the firestick is an orangu-tang. I don’t modify any tangs though. I hate fit&finish: things have to be a little wonky, loose and full of imperfections.


TF?


----------



## kantdooku

Carl Kotte said:


> I just fire it up until orange and burn in: the firestick is an orangu-tang. I don’t modify any tangs though. I hate fit&finish: things have to be a little wonky, loose and full of imperfections.


I mean. If it works it ain't stupid. But sounds like a savage thing to do


----------



## Rideon66

Reptyle said:


> View attachment 214906


I love the big bunka, but gotta ask cause it looks different. Did the tip get broke off and rounded or is it just an illusion I am seeing due to the angle of the pic?


----------

